# Car seat dog hammock



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anyone use one of the hammocks for their back seats? Currently I just use a sheet for my Scion tc, but I'm getting a new Subaru Forester at the end of this month and wanted to get something waterproof. I've got a DuraGear one on my Amazon wishlist right now, but anyone have any specific recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing the answers, too! I thought about getting a hammock but I imagine that would be uncomfortable when/if anyone had to sit in the backseat of my car because you can't put your feet down. So now I'm looking more toward one of those looser bench seat covers.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Zlata said:


> I'm interested in hearing the answers, too! I thought about getting a hammock but I imagine that would be uncomfortable when/if anyone had to sit in the backseat of my car because you can't put your feet down. So now I'm looking more toward one of those looser bench seat covers.


The hammocks usually just clip onto the headrests so they're easily removable (or at least they SHOULD be) for when you want people to sit.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I tried one but it didn't work in the truck.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I use one in my car and I like it. It keeps Jade in the back and if I have to stop suddenly I don't have to worry about her getting hurt. 

That being said, I made mine so it isn't waterproof and I can't give you any recommendations on brands. The DuraGear ones on Amazon do look nice though!


----------



## BWCA Shepherd (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hammock Info.*

I have used a hammock in my Subaru Forester and Vibe for ~10 years. It is easily removable, as the one reply indicated. It is also safe when stopping, as the other reply indicated. My next one, because Storm is getting up there in age and I am sure would appreciate a more comfy area will be a "Bowsers" hammock. More pricey, but excellent quality. I will have to have it modified by a seamstress though, as it is wider than the Suby.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Zlata said:


> I'm interested in hearing the answers, too! I thought about getting a hammock but I imagine that would be uncomfortable when/if anyone had to sit in the backseat of my car because you can't put your feet down. So now I'm looking more toward one of those looser bench seat covers.


The one I have has a zipper in the middle and if someone wants to sit in the back with the dog you can just unzip it and it will lie flat on the seat, allowing you to put your feet on the floor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Old post, I know, sorry. I need a new hammock, looking on Amazon there are tons of them. What ones have you guys found to be the best? I know I don't like the elastic straps, I like the buckles where the strips are nylon or whatever with no stretch. I'd prefer waterproof. Something that stays in place, that the material isn't "slippery".


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have hammocks from Kurgo.com. Very good price, easy to brush off, sturdy. I have one that is two years old and used constantly.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

car2ner said:


> I have hammocks from Kurgo.com. Very good price, easy to brush off, sturdy. I have one that is two years old and used constantly.


Thanks, I as looking at those al the already. They seem nice, but it's so hard to tell from the pics online and even the reviews sometimes on Amazon.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Whatever you choose, just make sure you get one that's the right size. I measured the width in my truck first. Some companies offer different sizes. I'd say make sure it's waterproof too.


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

I second the kurgo hammock, the only problem I had was that I have fixed rear headrests and the front headrests are a pain to take completely out , so I basically had to wrap the straps around the headrests to fit the hammock, now this did cause my pup to chew the excess dangling straps and yes she did break a couple , but I just tied them together and wrapped around again 

She is a little older now and has given up chewing the straps .

Saying all that , I still love the hammock in the back for the dog , it gives her so much more room to lie and stretch out when tired after exercise


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Sheera67 said:


> I second the kurgo hammock, the only problem I had was that I have fixed rear headrests and the front headrests are a pain to take completely out , so I basically had to wrap the straps around the headrests to fit the hammock, now this did cause my pup to chew the excess dangling straps and yes she did break a couple , but I just tied them together and wrapped around again
> 
> She is a little older now and has given up chewing the straps .
> 
> Saying all that , I still love the hammock in the back for the dog , it gives her so much more room to lie and stretch out when tired after exercise


Thanks. Speaking of more room, I'm thinking of building something like a box, or 2 boxes then a top to put on the floor so from the back seat all the way to the back of the front seat is one flat surface. Pretty basic, but anyone have pictures or examples if they have done it before?

Edit: like these:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petego-Seat-Extender-Inflatable-Platform/dp/B0029TSPLQ[/ame]

http://www.orvis.com/p/solid-foam-microfiber-backseat-extender/90xr

I just wonder if a wood/solid one would be better


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I've never really thought of getting a hummock for my dog. Sounds like a great idea and am sure Sammy wouldn't think of chewing the straps, should try it out.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Annabellam said:


> I've never really thought of getting a hummock for my dog. Sounds like a great idea and am sure Sammy wouldn't think of chewing the straps, should try it out.


They are great, I just wish I could design th perfect one myself. I've had so many over they ears they all have had pluses and minuses. Can't find the perfect one. Plus I can think of features i can't find in any I would love to see.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a hammock from 4knines. It is awesome and if you sign up for their mailing list you get $10 off your order. They sell on amazon or though their website: 4Knines | Best Car Seat Covers For Dogs | Pet Car Seat Covers | Dog Seat Covers


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

DaniCh07 said:


> I have a hammock from 4knines. It is awesome and if you sign up for their mailing list you get $10 off your order. They sell on amazon or though their website: 4Knines | Best Car Seat Covers For Dogs | Pet Car Seat Covers | Dog Seat Covers


Those look really nice


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

jjk454ss said:


> Those look really nice


They are awesome. They have seat anchors and a non slip backing so they don't move around. They also come in 2 sizes and 3 different colors. I looked around on amazon at all the different ones and then did one last internet search and these showed up. I wouldn't have chosen any differently. Karma loves it and it does what it is supposed to. It's a win win!


----------

